# Paint bronze thru hull?



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just wondering is it customary to bottom paint over the bronze thruhull of the boat?


----------



## bogdog (Sep 8, 2007)

The short answer,,, yes. Stuff grows on them just like anywhere else on the bottom. The marina that did my present boat even when up inside the recess with the BP. As long as it doesn't inhibit any moving parts or restrict any flow, it gets it. DS


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmmm. I thought I had read that copper-based bottom paint shouldn't be used on bronze parts. Something about weakening the bronze.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would be hesitant to paint bronze through hulls with anti-fouling paint. The copper-based compounds can often damage the bronze. While copper and bronze are dissimilar metals, they are not that far apart, and painting a bronze through-hull with a copper-biocide based paint is probably safer than painting stainless steel or worse yet, aluminum, with the same paint.


----------



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok, so what should i do? do i paint or not paint the bronze piece?


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Paint them, the bronze thru-hulls have been getting painted on Paloma since 1979.


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

*Paint It! Use Interlux*

I offer the following from Interlux:
PAINTING TRIM TABS, SHAFTS, STRUTS, PROPS AND THRU HULL FITTINGS.
1. Degrease the metal surface with Fiberglass Solvent Wash 202 or Special Thinner 216.
2. Bring metal to a uniform bright finish by sandblasting with non-ferrous blast media such as clean
silica sand or grind using coarse to medium emery cloth. Remove blast or sanding residue.
3. Apply one thin coat of Viny-Lux Primewash 353/354 thinned 25% with Viny-Lux Solvent 355.
4. Allow Viny-Lux Primewash 353/354 to dry a minimum of one hour but no more then
24 hours and apply three coats of InterProtect® 2000E/2001E following dry times on label.
(If fairing is necessary, fair between first and second coats of InterProtect®).
5. Apply 2-3 coats of Interlux® antifouling paint. Hard antifouling paints work best such as
Fiberglass Bottomkote® or Ultra for this application. On aluminum use Trilux® 33® or Tri-Lux® II.
Note:If dry times for InterProtect® cannot be followed use the following alternate system. Apply four
coats of Primocon YPA984 over the Viny-Lux® Primewash 353/354. On rivets and weld seams
apply a minimum of five coats. Finish with at least three coats of antifouling paint. When painting
aluminum use Trilux® 33®, Tri-Lux® II Trilux® Prop & Drive or Trilux® antifouling paints.
ref: I can not post links yet but look for "boat painting guide / pdf antifouling / running.pdf at yachtpaint . com"

I have been using Interlux Micron Extra on my boat since 2000 and a few other products. I personally trust and follow their recommendations for two reasons; I have always had great results using their products and C & C recommends their products. Sorry can't find proof of the second at this time ...


----------

